# Does D40 have wireless for SB-600?



## lv6l (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Nikon D40. I'm planning to buy a SB-600 flash. I herd that you can use the SB-600 flash remotely through the camera. Can the D40 do this? Thanks.


----------



## el_shorty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, but the D40 does not have a wireless flash commander mode, you will need to get a SU-800 or a SB-800 to be able to do it.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2007)

Or a cheap ebay trigger. See thread asking if the D300 can control the SB-800


----------



## narsticle (Dec 28, 2007)

no it doesnt, i have the d40 and was considering getting the SB-600 flash as well.  No luck.


----------



## lv6l (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh I see. Thank you.


----------



## Offbeat (Dec 28, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Or a cheap ebay trigger. See thread asking if the D300 can control the SB-800


 
De-ja-vu eh? Loads of threads on this recently. Cheap ebay triggers if your on a budget, like me.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 28, 2007)

I know on the Sb-800 you can set it to SU-4 mode and fire it with the manual flash mode on your camera.... any camera just so long there is no preflash. not to sure about the 600 though.


----------



## Offbeat (Dec 28, 2007)

no the 600 doesnt have it.


----------



## lv6l (Jan 2, 2008)

what if i use a d80 and the sb-600. is there wireless for that?


also, using a d80 with a sb-600, would the camera support iTTL?


----------



## Mav (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, the D80's built-in pop-up flash has commander mode, so you can use the SB-600 remotely with it with full i-TTL support.  For the D40 if you just want off-camera flash and an arm's length is ok, you can get an SC-28/29 cable.  One end goes on the hot shoe and the flash goes on the other end.  I have one of these too and it works pretty well with the D40.


----------

